# Hap ID help



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

This is supposedly a male "Red Cap" Lethrinops on the right

This next one I was sort of perturbed over, It was supposed to be a ~3in. Male Otopharynx Heterodon "Royal Blue Hap" Hmm both fish were in the same order with an Azureus and 3 male Peacocks that were undersized... but Oh well! Stuck with them now.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

the first fish is Victorian... maybe this fish at this seller, I have no idea if the name is right there are many similar Haps.
http://bluegrassaquatics.com/xystichromis-sp-dayglow-regular-5409.html

the second fish is deformed... maybe a juvenile Aulonocara maylandi


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

First one is definitely a Victorian. Sorry I don't know them very well so I have no idea which one. I was actually thinking the second one might be your red cap lethrinops??? It's definitely not any Otopharynx species.


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

Well this is slightly annoying. I know it is a nice fish, but I'm stalking a Malawi Peacock/Hap tank. When I am ordering from one lake why give me a random fish from another lake. I'm not sure if I should keep him or take him to a LFS  Order was not even close to accurate and big money.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

wharfrat said:


> Well this is slightly annoying. I know it is a nice fish, but I'm stalking a Malawi Peacock/Hap tank. When I am ordering from one lake why give me a random fish from another lake. I'm not sure if I should keep him or take him to a LFS  Order was not even close to accurate and big money.


That stinks! :x

I sent you a PM listing where you can get some good quality Cichlids at good prices in Southern California... This way, you know what you are getting and it won't cost you an arm and a leg


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you for the PM and the suggestions...I am contemplating keeping the Victorian Cichlid in with the hap/peacocks. I'm still sort of puzzled how my order became so messed up. They even sent me the invoice of what I ordered; however, the fish were not even close to the size that I ordered and well...the species thing is just pretty bad without an explanation IMO.


----------



## spicoli (Jan 14, 2013)

Picture number 2 is your red cap lethrinops


----------

